# SAHM and exercising?



## KatO79

Hi all,

Due to nursery school being super expensive in this country (they all cost about $630 _a month_:wacko::wacko:), I'll be a SAHM.

I really want to lose 6-8 kg or so but want to know what other SAHMs do about getting enough exercise and what you do? I don't like running so was thinking of starting going back to horseback riding on Saturdays when my DH will be home and perhaps biking 1-2 days a week but don't know when I'd fit it into my day:wacko: We don't have any family close by that can come 1-2 times every week to watch him:nope: I btw still bf'ed 3 times a day and my son is 10 months old now and takes 2 naps, each lasting 1-1½ hours.


----------



## Babybear85

Jillain michaels has a few 20 min dvds thats are effective.


----------



## Wobbles

Kettlebells are a great investment. 

Does you partner work? What time does he leave in the mornings?


----------



## KatO79

Wobbles said:


> Kettlebells are a great investment.
> 
> Does you partner work? What time does he leave in the mornings?


Yes, he leaves around 6:30 AM and comes home around 5:00-5:30 PM, just in time to help me make dinner.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I used to do kettlebell workouts at home while my LO had their nap. Walking with the baby in the pushchair or a sling is a good calorie burner too :)


----------



## Wobbles

KatO79 said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> Kettlebells are a great investment.
> 
> Does you partner work? What time does he leave in the mornings?
> 
> 
> Yes, he leaves around 6:30 AM and comes home around 5:00-5:30 PM, just in time to help me make dinner.Click to expand...

Ah. I was going to suggest an early morning workout. My classes start at 6.15am end at 7am and back home before OH leaves at 8!


----------



## jessmke

There are so many things you can do at home! I have a jogging stroller (you can just go for a brisk walk or walk hills if you don't like jogging), I can also use it as a bike trailer, and I can pull it behind me while cross country skiing. If you don't want to invest in a bike trailer you can get a trainer that you put your bike on indoors which basically turns it into a stationary bike. If you want to really challenge yourself I would recommend the Sufferfest biking videos, they are hard as sh*t and are an amazing workout that you can do in your home with a bike on a trainer.

If you really want to lose weight you will be much more successful if you include weight training in your regimen as well as cardio. You can get a set of dumbbells for pretty cheap (all you really need are 5lb, 8lb, and 10lb if you are just starting out). There are huge amounts of videos on YouTube that you can do, or programs you can purchase. I highly recommend Glow Body Personal Training, I did her prenatal workouts and am now doing her 12 week postpartum program and it is amazing. If you don't want to buy any weights then go on YouTube and search for body weight workouts and you'll find tons of strength training workouts that just use your own body weight (push ups, lunges, etc).

Yoga is another good one, and again you can find lots of yoga workouts on YouTube. I really like Fightmaster Yoga, we did her 90 day yoga challenge last year before I got pregnant again. 

I also go twice a week to a Mommy Be Fit workout class. The kids come along and play with toys on one side of the room while the mommies workout. It's like a playgroup and fitness class combined into one. I also swim twice a week after my husband gets home from work, from either 8-9 pm or 9-10 pm depending on when I can get the baby to sleep for the night. 

Nap time is a great time to do some exercise at home, but I try to do a lot of workouts in the living room while the kids are awake because I think it teaches them good habits. My toddler is always asking if we can exercise because she loves copying what I'm doing. At the Mommy Be Fit classes she often exercises along with the mommies instead of playing with the kids. She is also now interested in yoga and does toddler yoga videos on YouTube (Cosmic Kids Yoga - amazing!).


----------



## Wobbles

> Nap time is a great time to do some exercise at home, but I try to do a lot of workouts in the living room while the kids are awake because I think it teaches them good habits. My toddler is always asking if we can exercise because she loves copying what I'm doing.

Love this! 

My 2 go to the junior sessions at my crossfire gym, the youngest LOVES it but has no problem telling them after it's #pizzafriday when asked what healthy dinner they are going home for :lol: she's that kinda person who can get fit, eat **** and be fine, wasn't from my side that's for sure ahaha!


----------

